# Austrolorp, one of each?



## DeEtta (Jan 16, 2022)

It seems that when you buy pullets,  there always seems to be a Cockrell amongst them. 

Boy or Girl?
pic# 1 is my favorite, her name is Bossy. Can you guess why 😉  Pic# 2  pullet?
Pic# 3 Cockrell? 
The girls pick on him, he is the smaller of the two.
Will he eventually get bigger than her?  
First time with Austrolorps.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 16, 2022)

A little soon to tell but I would guess at cockerel.    Best way to tell as the adult feathers start to come in the neck feathers will have more pointed ends... and he will get pointed feathers just above the tail... called saddle feathers.  Hens do not get pointed saddle feathers... Their neck feathers - hackle feathers - sometimes are more pointed, but still not as much as the males... If I were to guess, I would say probably one of each.  Australorps tend to take a little longer to grow out but are nice chickens.


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 17, 2022)

I have had chickens most of my life....


And I still am bad at guessing sex...


----------

